# Which size offset smoker?



## elm (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello BBQ community! After much research I have decided to purchase an LSG offset smoker as my first stick burner. That said, I'm having trouble deciding which size to select. I don't want to go too small, and wish I had gone bigger, nor do I want to go too large, and realize I overdid it. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm a single guy at the moment but would conceivably use it for a family at some point in the future, Lord willing. Also, I enjoy hosting small gatherings from time to time. So maybe cooking for a maximum of 4-6 adults at one time (and throw in some kids also). And I'm sure I will want some leftovers to boot. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 14, 2021)

Go big or go home, I'm not familiar with the smoker your looking at but I'm sure you'll get some better answers.


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 14, 2021)

I own the 20X36 and it is plenty big for my needs. If pushed you could put a bit on there. The 42 is the same obviously just 6 inches bigger.  I have attached a picture (from IG) of a 20x42 loaded. The 24 inch series are much heavier. Have tuning plates (20" doesn't need them). Also a good amount cheaper. All LSG's are built like a tank. Make sure you get the Fire Management Basket. Works awesome and it keeps your fire and coals nice and tight. Good luck on your decision. Also good luck on your wait... it is brutal.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 14, 2021)

All i can say is once you decide the size to buy go up one more lol. Almost always people wish they had gotten the next size up.


----------



## forktender (Sep 14, 2021)

elm said:


> Hello BBQ community! After much research I have decided to purchase an  as my first stick burner. That said, I'm having trouble deciding which size to select. I don't want to go too small, and wish I had gone bigger, nor do I want to go too large, and realize I overdid it. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm a single guy at the moment but would conceivably use it for a family at some point in the future, Lord willing. Also, I enjoy hosting small gatherings from time to time. So maybe cooking for a maximum of 4-6 adults at one time (and throw in some kids also). And I'm sure I will want some leftovers to boot. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


I really can't see needing more than the  20" x 42"  for the number of people you quoted. You can fit a whole lot of grub into that smoker. But then again, it's your money and the fuel load for the next size up isn't going to be that much different, it will burn more but not a dealbreaker in my opinion.


----------



## forktender (Sep 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> All i can say is once you decide the size to buy go up one more lol. Almost always people wish they had gotten the next size up.


Same goes with boats, motorcycles and RV's.


----------



## MSK2193 (Sep 14, 2021)

24x36 should be plenty!


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Sep 14, 2021)

I own two offset sokers.

One is a 16" diameter Brinkmann Stillwater, likely built by some folks at Horizon. I added a Horizon baffle plate and charcoal basket, then had an ell fabbed to extend the stack to grate level - just a friction fit gasketed by some heavy duty aluminum foil.

The other is a 24" diameter trailer mounted original Oklahoma Joe's Chuckwagon - combo horizontal & vertical offset.  I added a convection plate I designed myself, an additional food rack level in the horizontal section, and two fittings for grate level thermometers.

Both cook well, but working with them over the years, they've convinced me a 20" diameter horizontal offset is the Goldilocks zone.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 15, 2021)

LSG are a great product. Check out Assassin charcoal grills, they make a 36" and a 48" version. Even though they are called a grill they make an amazing smoker and the price point is much less than a LSG. Check them out on Youtube


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a 36” Lang, and it has been great for at least 20 people. I also have a couple of other smokers in case I need extra space. The thing about a large offset, is you  need a good supply of wood. If I could get free wood I think I would have bought a bigger smoker, but the irony is I have never needed a larger smoker.
Al


----------

